# 1/72 F-15C kit



## hunyock (Sep 16, 2019)

Hello-I am new to this site. I am interested in doing an F-15C ANG plane. Which
brand makes the best detail at a decent price? I work in 1/72 for modern jets.
Thanks-John


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome to Hobby Talk!!!
back in the early-mid 90s AMT released a decent F-15, but it has no pilot figure though. Revell also has F-15s in 1/72 scale.


----------



## hunyock (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks, I was looking at pictures of the ANG from the state I am from and they had a couple
F-15D two seaters. I see Hasegawa has a F-15DJ. I am guessing it is a Japanese F-15D but
I don't think there is much difference from an American one. The Hasegawa kit has detailed 
looking turkey feathers.-John


----------

